# Aligator Pointe



## skiff23 (May 13, 2017)

I am planning a trip to Alligator Pointe this Summer. I cant find a lot of information about fishing there. I will take the boat and was looking for a little info inside the sound and out front . Can any one help ? Maybe even a guide ofr a day to get the feel of the area.


----------



## REUSSERY (May 15, 2017)

I lived their for 14 yrs, trust me on this, put in at Ochlockonee Bay at the Hwy 98 bridge or some other launch on the bay, about 2/3's way out towards the gulf, you'll see a large semi-circle shaped oyster bar, anchor out 50/75 feet behind the bar, (depending on which tide your fishing) and rig a Carolina style setup with 2/0 hook and 1/2 egg sinker and swivel on 20 pound mono. Dead shrimp half peeled and no head. Cast 3/4 way toward bar and reel in slack, Reds will bump it hard when running, Drums and Trout will occasionally pick it up. You will limit out if you do what I telling you. Good luck..


----------



## nickel back (May 15, 2017)

watch your tides, that water will get very skinny during low tide, seen a few a boats stuck on oyster bars


----------



## skiff23 (May 15, 2017)

Thanks
 I was worried about the tide swing. It is skinny no doubt . 
 Is there any live bait down there ?


----------



## nickel back (May 16, 2017)

skiff23 said:


> Thanks
> I was worried about the tide swing. It is skinny no doubt .
> Is there any live bait down there ?



there is a bait store called Chums, they should have live bait. I always catch myself up some pin-fish but, most of my fishing is from the surf


----------



## REUSSERY (May 16, 2017)

same here on live bait, a few casts in the surf and you'll have all the pin fish needed, or a few cast in some of the smaller tidal creeks will produce brown shrimp. If you thinking about fishing for trout you need to go to Alligator Pt. bay, mid way to near St.Teresa Beach. The flats will hold plenty of spec's.  or go around towards Carrabelle / Dog Island.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2017)

Download the Navionics app to your phone. It is well worth the $10 and will help you navigate the waters and save your prop!


----------



## jcbcpa (May 16, 2017)

The bait store is Crums and it's back up in Panacea.
And yes, watch the tides, they run out fast when they start moving.


----------



## brriner (May 16, 2017)

jcbcpa said:


> The bait store is Crums and it's back up in Panacea.
> And yes, watch the tides, they run out fast when they start moving.



You can also drag a little ways to Lanark and put in behind the store there.  Carson is a great guy and will be glad to tell you where the fish are biting.  Gulp shrimp in New Penny, Molting, and White are good colors to fish under a Cajun Thunder or other cork.

As for the tides, stay in the channels and you'll be fine.  Also, a BIG tide swing over there is 2.5 feet.  Usually 1.5 feet or less between high and low. Example...today's tides at Lanark are High at 8:25 a.m of 1.90 ft. Low at 12:52 of 1.41 ft and another high at 8:58 p.m. of 1.94 ft.


----------



## nickel back (May 16, 2017)

jcbcpa said:


> The bait store is Crums and it's back up in Panacea.
> And yes, watch the tides, they run out fast when they start moving.



Yes, Crums,  not sure why chums was stuck in my head


----------



## CaptainSolo (May 16, 2017)

The Navionics Mobile App is a must, but I also use their WebApp on their website for researching a lake while Im at home.  It is in no way a replacement for the Mobile app because the features in that rock, but the WebApp at least gives you awesome maps.  

https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#boating@1&key=wfleFnz`tQ


----------



## Rhodes (May 20, 2017)

> stay in the channels and you'll be fine


What he said. Do not venture out of the marked channels in Ocklocknee Bay unless your at idle. It's black tanic water and looks like it might be deep but trust me, it's a shallow bay! Also, don't waste your time west of the bridge, concentrate on the gulf side out towards the mouth around those bars like has already been recommended. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 21, 2017)

Like has already been mentioned.  Put in on Ochlockonee Bay at the bridge.  They have two tides a day there unlike west of there, and they are bigger tides.  Depending on what type of boat you are using.....that will determine where you will do a lot of your fishing.  I like the north shore if the wind is good and the tide is rising.  This time of year lots of glass minnows and that seems to be what the redfish are zeroing in on. They will pin them right up against the shore. When the glass minnows are in, I tend to do better with a fly rod than my buddies using bait or lures.  Not many lures look like glass minnows and you really cant put them on a hook.  As the summer approaches tarpon are the most over looked fish in the area. There are a number of guides that will be fishing off the west end of Alligator Point but Mud Cove and areas east have them too...and not the guides who seem to claim every spot for themselves.  The Shoals have good trout fishing if that is what you want.  All the bays east of there are full of fish, but depending on the winds can be hard to fish.  I almost exclusively fish with a fly rod when I fish inshore so I maybe pay more attention to the winds than others.  It is a great fishery there once you get to know it.  Lots of oysters and actually decent tides, something you do not have west of there.  On a good moon, the only time the fish won't bite is during the short slack tide period there. Starting about now, everything west of there will have tarpon guides staked out and they can make the fishing unpleasant.


----------



## skiff23 (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the info guys . I am stoked. I m missing a week of offshore with a friend next week because of church camp with the kids but I am hoping to make up for it at the Pointe. Going to take my nephews all under 12 to fish for their first time on the water fishing. I like the trout but as long as it bends a rod I am good.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (May 22, 2017)

Good luck Skiff and let us know how you do! I'm leaving a week from today and staying 6 days in Panacea. Inshore and offshore trips planned, just hoping the weather cooperates!


----------

